# Has anyone had success using bee venom for scar tissue



## SonomaBee (May 6, 2019)

Just curious, if bee venom can really help scar tissue? My scars are about 6 years old and fibrotic.


----------



## seamuswildflower (Apr 2, 2011)

USE VITAMIN E OIL AND HONEY. RUB IT ON THE SCAR


----------



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

yes, I've used it on my surgery scars. I prefer the micro stings all around the scar.


----------



## blackowl (Jul 8, 2015)

How many days will it take to naturally heal a bee sting? and will it cause something like hallucination? TIA


----------

